# Commercial kitchen needed in NJ



## chefchris6 (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking for a commercial kitchen for rent in the Central NJ area. 
[email protected]


----------



## jpantalones (Apr 2, 2008)

Try looking on CommercialKitchenForRent.com. You can browse for kitchens for rent by state or search by zip code radius. There were a few NJ listings last time I checked.


----------

